# System locking up when shutting down...

## Vash63

So, a few days ago I set up a large emerge to update my system. The problem is that someone unplugged it and the battery died somewhere in the middle. For whatever reason, since then I'm having weird issues in KDE, and when I go to shut down it hangs on "Bringing down lo". So far I've done a full fsck and emerge -e system. All of my config files and such in /etc/ seem to be ok, where should I go from here to try and get it up and running again?

----------

## davascript

```
emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

You should clean your dependencies and rebuild the broken one.  The revdep-rebuild is what is going to fix it but i always run this when I update.  If it breaks then fix what is wrong and run it from the last command that didn't finish.

```
emerge --sync && emerge -uDavN world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Vash63

I've already tried the revdep-rebuild thing, didn't fix it. Also tried remaking my kernel and booting off that, no dice though.  It seems to be a problem with a package, but I can't figure otu which one.

Edit: It seems to be related to networkmanager... I noticed restarting it by hand would also lock the system, so I removed it and no more issue. Now I'm trying to get it running with wpa_supplicant, for some reason ifconfig isn't seeing my bcm4311 anymore though, but iwconfig is. iwconfig is saying that it doesn't support scanning though, and ifconfig says it doesn't see it at all so I can't bring the device up.

Edit2: Ok, that fixed the problem. Don't know what started this, but after moving everything over to wpa_supplicant the system is rock-solid again. Strangely my logs and such didn't help at all with pointing it out, just some trial and error with shutting down init scripts.

----------

## dougthug

I'm having this same exact issue, but I don't want to abandon NetworkManager.  Is there anyone other than the two of us that have seen this problem?  Thanks.

----------

## theMerge

Same here.  I think this warrants a bug report.  Has anyone checked or submitted one?

----------

## dougthug

I'm don't think this should be in the 'Kernel & Hardware' section.  This is an issue with NetworkManager.  Anyone know how to get a topic moved to another forum.  I think this should either be under 'Desktop Environments' or 'Networking & Security'.  Thanks.

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

same here  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## retroman

interesting..................

This issue exists on both of my HP DV 6000's, one 32-bit mode the other 64-bit mode.  Both hang on shutting down loopback.

However I DO NOT have the problem on my toshiba satellite running the same versions of the software.

I further noticed on the HP's that If I do not run knetworkmanager, the HP's will shut down fine. only after i connect to a wireless network does the problem happen.

maybe dbus/kernel related related?

The issue does not happen in 2.6.22r8, it does happen in 2.6.23r3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## retroman

I can say now that on the Hp laptops (the ones that had the issue) the problem does not appear using 2.6.24rc7.

----------

## dougthug

Wonder if it's any coincidence that I'm having this problem on my HP laptop?  Probably just that, but you never know with these fickle things...

----------

## dougthug

Well, I updated my kernel to  2.6.23-gentoo-r6 last night, and still the same problem.  Anyone having any success remedying this?  Thanks.

----------

## retroman

ill confirm the 2.6.23r6 does not fix the issue

----------

